# Drone Videos of Snowboarding and Skiing



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm waiting for the clip where someone gets enough air to run into the poorly positioned, hovering drone! Should be an EPIC fail! :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm waiting for the clip where someone gets enough air to run into the poorly positioned, hovering drone! Should be an EPIC fail! :laugh:
> 
> :hairy:


:laughat:

I've been looking to invest in a drone for shots like these. 

I have to doublecheck the policies on using one in the park for the reason you mentioned :injured:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

flipstah said:


> :laughat:
> 
> I've been looking to invest in a drone for shots like these.
> 
> I have to doublecheck the policies on using one in the park for the reason you mentioned :injured:


You'll probably need to be aware of not only the resort policies, but also the law as well, as there are many stipulations that will be included like you can't fly over people can't fly near buildings etc... in fact they would class the pylon as a structure, and it may be that that causes issues legally...

You can find the regulations for the legality of it for Canada here.

Flying an unmanned aircraft - Transport Canada

But do you want a drone you have to fly, or will fly itself...

Look at Airdog if it is the later...


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Kevin137 said:


> You'll probably need to be aware of not only the resort policies, but also the law as well, as there are many stipulations that will be included like you can't fly over people can't fly near buildings etc... in fact they would class the pylon as a structure, and it may be that that causes issues legally...
> 
> You can find the regulations for the legality of it for Canada here.
> 
> ...


https://www.airdog.com/pre-order-yours

BRB.

That's relatively cheap for a gimbal and the technology that you get with it! DAMN.


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

nothing to crazy just a little fun with friends. 

Thanksgiviner '14 on Vimeo


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

AKLarry said:


> nothing to crazy just a little fun with friends.
> 
> Thanksgiviner '14 on Vimeo


That's cool. I subscribed. :happy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

AKLarry said:


> nothing to crazy just a little fun with friends.


awesome.. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

flipstah said:


> https://www.airdog.com/pre-order-yours
> 
> BRB.
> 
> That's relatively cheap for a gimbal and the technology that you get with it! DAMN.


I don't need to BRB, i already have 2 ordered, but i am also a BETA tester for them...


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool! Have any of you guys tried this one yet? IRIS+ - Personal Drone By 3D Robotics


----------

